# Jw Benson Half Hunter



## ziggy (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

This is my first time posting on the site but have enjoyed reading and learning from the dicussions I have seen.I have a reasonable collection of modern, unusual wristwatches but have always wanted a vintage pocketwatch.I now have the opportunity to buy a 1926(I believe from the hallmarks) JW Benson 9 carat gold half hunter. The case, dial, hinges and crystal are all in excellent condition. All the numbers (9512) on all the covers match and as I have it on approval I know the winding is crisp and it keeps excellent time. It has arabic numerals both on the cover and dial. On the mechanism it is inscribed The Field. It is boxed in a good condition JW Benson box. The seller wants 8oo pounds for it. Does this seem reasonable? I ask the question simply because I have no experience of pocket watches and as this is probably the only one I will be lucky enough to own I would like it to be the right one.Many thanks in advance for anything that will help make my decision


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

A little info' about J W Benson 'Field' watch here

It is a very good quality watch and gold prices have really pushed up prices, an 18ct version went for Â£1000 recently at Tennant's (here)

Original Benson pocket watch boxes(with the Ludgate address on the lid lining) are selling for Â£100+ so if your box is original it will add value, if not, it might be a bargaining point.

If you want a good example of a vintage pocket watch, then that's a good 'un

Oh and welcome to the forum

Chris


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Chris

Tell me you're not joking?










And a warm welcome from me as well ziggy.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry it's a small pic but it's the padded, velvet lined, shaped box like this one which fetches the money










Your box has a value...........

but not as much 

Chris


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh well, back to earning a crust tomorrow I guess. 

Thanks Chris


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I've done a little more digging, check out Item number: 140569306276 on Flea Bay

The Bank is a similar grade movement to The Field

It's offered at Â£50 cheaper so that might help you in negotiating a bit of a discount

Chris


----------

